# Kirkland food?



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been feeding my female German Shepherd Pedigree food for quite some time until I leaned how terrible it is. I recently made the switch over to the Kirkland brand (Costco store brand). I was wondering if this switch over is a good decision, or not?

I am using "Super Premium Adult Dog Lamb, Rice and Vegetable Formula "

Here is a image I picked up from google of it.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

I wouldn't. I think it is made by the diamond company. Personal opinion. My dogs had a reaction can't remember if we where using that at the time or the more expensive bags by them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Kirkland is a dupe for Diamond Naturals (and nearly identical to Tractor Supply's 4Health). Reviews of any one of those three should be taken as relevant to the whole line of "sister foods" bearing different labels out of the same plant.

Yes, Kirkland is made by Diamond, and yes, they've had many recalls. It's still a *HUGE step up* from Pedigree (which is at the bottom of the barrel, as far as I'm concerned) -- compare their labels and you'll see a big improvement in ingredients! I would monitor recalls, and save your bag codes if you feed any Diamond-made food. However, many dogs do very, very well on this line of foods. If you are on a budget, you get a lot of bang for your buck with this food. I would not hesitate to switch from Pedigree to this.

In Texas and Louisiana, Costco sells Zach's Quality Dog Food (in a non-descript green bag) -- a few dollars less than the Kirkland. It's fantastic for the price -- it's made in the same factory as Great Life in Texas. If you have access to that, I would definitely buy it.

Are there better foods than Kirkland/Diamond Naturals/4Health? Absolutely! However, you'll need to spend about $10 more per bag to step up to something like Victor. 

Everyone's budget is different. If money is tight, this is the best deal going for a mid-range food at a very low price.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

*Here are the Pedigree ingredients (22% protein, 10% fat), from DFA:*
Ground whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate), corn gluten meal, animal fat (source of omega 6 fatty acids [preserved with BHA & citric acid]), meat and bone meal (source of calcium), soybean meal, ground whole grain wheat, brewers rice, natural flavor, chicken by-product meal, dried plain beet pulp, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, dried peas, zinc sulfate, dl-methionine, monocalcium phosphate, vitamin E supplement, niacin [vitamin B3], biotin, dried carrots, l-tryptophan, BHA & citric acid (a preservative), blue 2, yellow 5, yellow 6, d-calcium pantothenate [source of vitamin B5], riboflavin supplement [vitamin B2], red 40, pyridoxine hydrochloride [vitamin B6], copper sulfate, sodium selenite, potassium iodide, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate [vitamin B1], vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid

*Here are the Kirkland ingredients (26% protein, 16% fat), from DFA:
*
Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, dried beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, dried kelp, apples, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus reuteri fermentation product, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Can you see the difference? The ingredients that are the highest volume are listed first. Kirkland has 2 sources of named MEAT first, and grains start in the third item on the list, and at least they're less controversial than corn (this food has no corn, soy or BHA). That's a huge improvement IMHO.

Look down the list on the Pedigree and you'll also see food coloring (blue, yellow, red dye). There's no good reason for that to be in dog food. 

Seriously, don't second-guess yourself--this is a good change! Spend a little more, and you can do another step up, but even if you just hold here, I think you're going to be better off than you were with the red dye-BHA-corn-and-by-product-filled food.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Magwart said:


> *Here are the Pedigree ingredients (22% protein, 10% fat), from DFA:*
> Ground whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate), corn gluten meal, animal fat (source of omega 6 fatty acids [preserved with BHA & citric acid]), meat and bone meal (source of calcium), soybean meal, ground whole grain wheat, brewers rice, natural flavor, chicken by-product meal, dried plain beet pulp, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, dried peas, zinc sulfate, dl-methionine, monocalcium phosphate, vitamin E supplement, niacin [vitamin B3], biotin, dried carrots, l-tryptophan, BHA & citric acid (a preservative), blue 2, yellow 5, yellow 6, d-calcium pantothenate [source of vitamin B5], riboflavin supplement [vitamin B2], red 40, pyridoxine hydrochloride [vitamin B6], copper sulfate, sodium selenite, potassium iodide, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate [vitamin B1], vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid
> 
> *Here are the Kirkland ingredients (26% protein, 16% fat), from DFA:
> ...


I feed my dogs have raw and half kibble. They do well on Evo but it is next to impossible to find it. They won't eat a lot of kibble. I tried Costco's grain free for the dogs and Costco's brand for the cats. The dogs didn't want it and the cats went on a starvation strike, they cried pitifully for something else. So in a hurry at the grocery store I grabbed Purina One Smart Blends and the dogs really do like it. I was going to try a bag of Diamond Naturals next time to see if they will eat it as I liked the ingredients. 

After reading what you wrote, now I am concerned whether they will eat it or not. Do you think I should chance it?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I fed my senior GSD Kirkland's lamb and rice formula for years and she did well on it, lived to be 16+ without problems, and she was a very picky eater. Would recommend this brand for anyone that dosent want to pay top dollar for the "premium" brands but dosent want to feed their dog junk food


----------



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

So many dogs come into my clinic with GI issues then we find out they are either on the kirkland brand or blue buffalo. I also find that costco does a lot of recalls with their pet products so I would be nervous.


----------

